# Milwaukee MA957 Inconsistent bubbles



## SovangW (Dec 22, 2013)

I have to keep adjusting the regulator every hour or so. It goes from me stting it at 5bps down to just 1 within the hour. What is going on?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you adjusting your regulator or your needle valve? The regulator should be set to a fixed PSI, likely 10. Then you set the needle to the correct rate.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I have found with Milwaukee regulators, that setting the left gauge to at least 20 PSI works best to keep my bubble rate consistent.

JMHO.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Tugg said:


> Are you adjusting your regulator or your needle valve? The regulator should be set to a fixed PSI, likely 10. Then you set the needle to the correct rate.


i was going to ask the same. You could technically swap out the needle valve for something more accurate.


----------



## SovangW (Dec 22, 2013)

the left says 50 and right says 10. How do I adjust the left one? i tried loosening the screw on the left side. but it did not do anything. Im assuming the right one adjusts by that big knob? I got taht to 10 from maybe what was 15 when i had it all the way out


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

as you stand in front of the regulator the gauge on your right is the one that tells you how much psi of gas is in the co2 bottle, you cannot adjust that , it`s like your fuel gauge in your car.
The one on your left is the working pressure gauge which is adjusted by the black knob centre of the regulator - turning it to the right ( clockwise) will raise your working pressure, that is the one you want set between 20 - 30 PSI, as mentioned the manual says 10 but the bubble rate is much more consistent between 20-30 PSI.
The Brass needle valve is what will fine tune your bubble rate.
hope that helps


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

From my understanding, it's the nature of the Milwaukee needle valve. The internal pressure constantly pushing outward thus moving the needle inside the valve. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I had this same issue with my Milwaukees. It's why I started building my own regulator systems. 

It may be possible to retrofit a better needle valve. If it can't be directly attached they are easier enough to put inline. The Fabco NV-55 or NV-55 18 would be good replacements and you could use hosebarb fittings to put them inline if you can't attach them to the unit itself.


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

+1 the stocked needle valve is just a no no.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

CRS Fan said:


> I have found with Milwaukee regulators, that setting the left gauge to at least 20 PSI works best to keep my bubble rate consistent.
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> ...


DOH!..... The right gauge should be at least 20 PSI.......


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

CRS Fan said:


> DOH!..... The right gauge should be at least 20 PSI.......


I did the same thing in my reply LOL, forgetting that the Milwaukee is right gauge is working pressure , left gauge is bottle pressure ops


----------



## yunney (Oct 4, 2014)

Needle valve is ok just for low Co2 pressure.


----------

